# users without an internet connection offline user



## minixit (May 27, 2014)

Okay try to rephrase the question, take freebsd.dvd1 10.0 disc and try to install the base system that you succeed, then try to install other dependency that require no internet connection. Normally eth disconnect the cable from the PC. 

and asked about adding more useful packets into FreeBSD DVD1 11. and all lib package .


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2014)

I can hardly make sense of this. Please consider using a different translation service, or finding a FreeBSD forum in your native language.


----------



## kpedersen (May 27, 2014)

I *think* the OP is suggesting that installing software offline (in a similar manner to on Windows (back up individual applications on a CD) is quite tricky on FreeBSD. I believe this is down to the fact UNIX does not typically bundle up applications and all their dependencies (recursively) into installer packages (except perhaps OSX and PC-BSD) and this is a side effect. My solution is to find some good internet somewhere for a few hours (a local library etc...) and then download the entire PKGNG repo.

Have a look at this thread (viewtopic.php?f=5&t=45679) for methods of doing this. This solution is then better than how it is done on Windows because you have ALL the packages. So when the nuclear fallout comes knocking, you can remain safely in your bunker and happily install stuff.


----------



## bold (May 29, 2014)

I think minixit is trying to install packages from the installation dvd. May be packages like xorg,kde or something else which are in the installation dvd.


----------



## minixit (May 29, 2014)

yes tried but want to skip the KDE / gnome manager but had already discovered the error gradually over hours, and partly to look positive, but that PKG should be addressed in order to jump right to the top, so I have enjoyed the transition from Debian, but I would welcome more DVD sets as I said.


----------



## junovitch@ (May 31, 2014)

How about `pkg fetch -d package1 package2 package3 ...` on an Internet connected machine, put the /var/cache/pkg on CD/thumbdrive, then `pkg add package1 package2 package3 ...` on the non-Internet connected machine?  That would fetch all the packages you list along with their dependencies followed with installing them. Also, you can also do `pkg repo /var/cache/pkg` to create a repo that you can share on your LAN with a web server as a personal repository.


----------



## minixit (May 31, 2014)

Hello my friend pulled me across the repository of about 38 GB, so we sort this out, the pkg is activated, so I created an ISO image from a package. thank you


----------

